# The BANDO thread



## Imre

As we have Select thread, Damac thread and Nakheel thread , this one also should be allowed , right ?

:cheers:


----------



## Imre

by Morten



Morten_Denmark said:


> I also had my post deleted from the Ubora Tower thread - below is one of my warnings. So think twice when buying into this project.
> 
> 
> When I bought into this project I was told - and the SPA reflected it - that I could cancel anytime and would only loose 10% of total price. When the project was delayed a certain time I could get all back with a dividend. It was all a lie. I tried to cancel but was rejected. I lost it all. I have dealt with many developers in Dubai but this is the worst by many levels. Select are angles compared to these guys. I only got the cancellation letter because the courier knew my company and called me.
> 
> Maybe renters have no risks here and I still think it is a lovely development and the developer did a good job finishing the towers - but being an owner here and you ask for trouble.
> 
> hno:


----------



## carpetking

Imre said:


> As we have Select thread, Damac thread and Nakheel thread , this one also should be allowed , right ?
> 
> :cheers:



i agree Imre


----------



## Imre

Thanks

We can not talk about legal action but any opinions are welcome.


----------



## MANUTD

Imre said:


> Thanks
> 
> We can not talk about legal action but any opinions are welcome.


The developer treated me fairly with my apartrment --i took option of refund as opposed to price reduction so am happy with my decision


----------



## Imre

You are lucky, I have very bad experience with them, it was a big mistake when I visited their office in 2008. 

I wish I bought something Torch, Botanica or Bay Central instead of this. 

At least the Select answering the emails, letters etc..


----------



## 234sale

Imre said:


> As we have Select thread, Damac thread and Nakheel thread , this one also should be allowed , right ?
> 
> :cheers:


No Problems :cheers:

Imre..

You have to respect the fact that Bando has sold the U-Bora Tower.. 

Bando as a developer has done everything,, inc handing over title deed..

Your attacks, for the building,, attack other owners


----------



## Imre

No need rubbish , I am not attacking owners


----------



## MANUTD

Imre said:


> You are lucky, I have very bad experience with them, it was a big mistake when I visited their office in 2008.
> 
> I wish I bought something Torch, Botanica or Bay Central instead of this.
> 
> At least the Select answering the emails, letters etc..


IMRE -- thought you were given option of refund OR reduction in price at same time as all of us -- think i got the e-mauil trail somewhere actually


----------



## Morten_Denmark

MANUTD said:


> IMRE -- thought you were given option of refund OR reduction in price at same time as all of us -- think i got the e-mauil trail somewhere actually


Manutd - I am sincerely glad you got your money back. You were on another scheme than me and others and BANDO could not use the new RERA rules on you which came into place long after I bought. Also you took on a lawyer and they knew they would loose. I know because me and another person started up that process. They did not respect my SPA which gave me the right to cancel after a certain time and I could get my full deposit back - even if i cancelled without them failing to deliver on time I would get most of my money back. I have on emails assurance from their sales person that what ever happened I would always regain most of my money. When it came to it they said the SPA was not valid - which for me is CRIMINAL. During the whole scenario I never spoke to them directly but only people with hotmail addresses. I have dealt with many of these developers and I have never been treated so bad. I cant understand how you can defend them ? Dont you think they have treated me extremely badly ? 

I am about to get out some articles about the specific issue in international real estate magazines warning about BANDO. I have now a larger real estate company based in Denmark and have created some good contacts after 10 years in the business. I am trying to avoid that naive people as myself are tricked by developers a la BANDO.

I dont have tendency to be one of these grumpy bitter guys but I have a record of being stubborn and I will estimate that I will continue a decade writing about this issue I had with Bando and UBORA TOWERS


----------



## Morten_Denmark

234sale said:


> No Problems :cheers:
> 
> Imre..
> 
> You have to respect the fact that Bando has sold the U-Bora Tower..
> 
> Bando as a developer has done everything,, inc handing over title deed..
> 
> Your attacks, for the building,, attack other owners


Sale - you are an owner and off course not interested in seeing your investment falling in value - I appreciate and understand this. I strongly disagree that Bando has done anything good for their investors. They have treated them very badly. They have built a beautiful tower in financial difficult times - but beside the development they have failed badly towards their investors or customers. I know they sold the commercial tower in one deal - but I guess they have sold a minimum of the apartments ? I guess the point is that if ever Bando is doing any more developments in Dubai I will be all over them warning other investors. Now the apartments in Ubora are finished and the future buyers will not really have anything dealings with Bando hence my writing should not affect your investment.


----------



## bizzybonita

I don't know why we believe that the developers is computerized , it's a new market first at all ,still prime till now with less protection for investors and finally we already know there is no trust on Off Plan Investment for the whole region not only here on UAE... 

It's quite obviously for everyone who try real estate market (DxB) that there is No trust for post sales Delivery and also warranty for everything to be like what it is on catalog !!! 

Putting on mind no attack/defense on any of these developers. 

In other words, Tomorrow after all projects get done we will open because we are so kind a Management services thread for all developers + free telephone Numbers for customer care of SSC Team to follow up each case and shortly we will change our name from SSC to SSC Plus ...

My Advise is closing all developers sub threads and focus on each thread's project only .

So please any suggestion P.M me or any of our UAE Mod Team 

PS: about my situation i having an idea to sale some dental units through this website by 2030 but iam waiting SSC NEW Version


----------



## MANUTD

Morten_Denmark said:


> Manutd - I am sincerely glad you got your money back. You were on another scheme than me and others and BANDO could not use the new RERA rules on you which came into place long after I bought. Also you took on a lawyer and they knew they would loose. I know because me and another person started up that process. They did not respect my SPA which gave me the right to cancel after a certain time and I could get my full deposit back - even if i cancelled without them failing to deliver on time I would get most of my money back. I have on emails assurance from their sales person that what ever happened I would always regain most of my money. When it came to it they said the SPA was not valid - which for me is CRIMINAL. During the whole scenario I never spoke to them directly but only people with hotmail addresses. I have dealt with many of these developers and I have never been treated so bad. I cant understand how you can defend them ? Dont you think they have treated me extremely badly ?
> 
> I am about to get out some articles about the specific issue in international real estate magazines warning about BANDO. I have now a larger real estate company based in Denmark and have created some good contacts after 10 years in the business. I am trying to avoid that naive people as myself are tricked by developers a la BANDO.
> 
> I dont have tendency to be one of these grumpy bitter guys but I have a record of being stubborn and I will estimate that I will continue a decade writing about this issue I had with Bando and UBORA TOWERS


Morten -- sorry about your situation and i can't comment on that but all I can say is I was treated very fairly and asmy conttract stipulated in UBORA 
So i personally cant knock them --only wish SELECT deliverd quakity like BANDO have though


----------



## True Blue

I agree, the building looks quality. So why do they go and sacrifice their reputation by not trying to resolve the problems of the investors who stuck by them. Why did they "do the dirty" and exploit a brand new law which unfairly entitles them to take back the property without offering a solution to the problem or any form of refund(which they are entitled to under the original agreement)?


----------



## HappyLarry

Morten_Denmark said:


> Sale - you are an owner and off course not interested in seeing your investment falling in value - I appreciate and understand this. I strongly disagree that Bando has done anything good for their investors. They have treated them very badly. They have built a beautiful tower in financial difficult times - but beside the development they have failed badly towards their investors or customers. I know they sold the commercial tower in one deal - but I guess they have sold a minimum of the apartments ? I guess the point is that if ever Bando is doing any more developments in Dubai I will be all over them warning other investors. Now the apartments in Ubora are finished and the future buyers will not really have anything dealings with Bando hence my writing should not affect your investment.


My sympathies Morten. I can vouch for your integrity even though I have never met you. Simple fact is we were in contact around the time you bought and you saved my kids future.
I wish you health, wealth and happiness always.


----------



## HappyLarry

MANUTD....till I die.


----------



## Imre

Morten_Denmark said:


> Manutd - I am sincerely glad you got your money back. You were on another scheme than me and others and BANDO could not use the new RERA rules on you which came into place long after I bought. Also you took on a lawyer and they knew they would loose. I know because me and another person started up that process. They did not respect my SPA which gave me the right to cancel after a certain time and I could get my full deposit back - even if i cancelled without them failing to deliver on time I would get most of my money back. I have on emails assurance from their sales person that what ever happened I would always regain most of my money. When it came to it they said the SPA was not valid - which for me is CRIMINAL. During the whole scenario I never spoke to them directly but only people with hotmail addresses. I have dealt with many of these developers and I have never been treated so bad. I cant understand how you can defend them ? Dont you think they have treated me extremely badly ?
> 
> I am about to get out some articles about the specific issue in international real estate magazines warning about BANDO. I have now a larger real estate company based in Denmark and have created some good contacts after 10 years in the business. I am trying to avoid that naive people as myself are tricked by developers a la BANDO.
> 
> I dont have tendency to be one of these grumpy bitter guys but I have a record of being stubborn and I will estimate that I will continue a decade writing about this issue I had with Bando and UBORA TOWERS



...


----------

